

Show HN: my first app turns Twitter into a news aggregator - achompas

Hey everyone,<p>Common advice for inexperienced hackers suggests "scratching an itch." Like many others here, I spent too much time on HN, Google Reader and Twitter searching for interesting stuff, so I decided to write an app that brings interesting links to you with no other distractions.<p>HighFive uses Twitter and bit.ly's APIs to find interesting links in your timeline. When you log in, you'll see a group of five links with voting arrows. No HN comments or RSS feeds with hundreds of links--just a few interesting articles that you can read, then get back to work.<p>HighFive was built using Python and Django, and it lives at http://acompa.net/highfive. This is my first app (and I only started using Python last year), so any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.<p>Thanks, everyone!<p>-Alejandro<p>tl;dr -- Check out my first web app at http://acompa.net/highfive
======
rane
You lost me on the front page. I'm not going to sign in with my twitter even
out of curiosity, so perhaps you should make the first impression more
compelling.

~~~
achompas
Sure thing. Do you think it's a copy issue, or that the app isn't explained
too well?

~~~
hugh3
I'd like to see an example of it in action.

Also I'd need reassurance that you're not about to spam all my followers.

~~~
achompas
Agreed, I'd be worried too. I actually address the spam thing in the Terms
section (<http://acompa.net/highfive/terms/>), and I have a little example in
the How It Works section (<http://acompa.net/highfive/help/>).

Guess I should make those more obvious?

------
wushupork
Just tried this and got an error
<https://skitch.com/spotonpek/r9xxt/500-internal-server-error>

~~~
achompas
Thanks--I'm getting a bunch of "401: Unauthorized" notices right now. Hmm...

------
JoshKalkbrenner
I received the following error, after I signed-in via Twitter

Internal Server Error

The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration and was unable to
complete your request.

Please contact the server administrator, acompanioni@gmail.com and inform them
of the time the error occurred, and anything you might have done that may have
caused the error.

More information about this error may be available in the server error log.

------
achompas
All right, I believe (believe!) I fixed the "401: Unauthorized" error. Would
really appreciate it if someone could try again.

------
bryanhun
I like the concept. Are you using social engagement (bitly shares, retweets,
etc.) to rank the links?

------
guynamedloren
clickable: <http://acompa.net/highfive>

------
vkkan
I tried to use it but once twitter authorisation done its shows error page
sorry

------
hrasm
The site is unreachable now (1540 JST).

------
44Aman
I'm getting an error trying to OAuth

~~~
achompas
Can you try again? I was using an outdated version of an OAuth script.

